# Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt (Update!)



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2012)

Hey 

Es gibt eine neue Software namens Licuid Virtu. Details: Lucid Virtu MVP: Revolution in benching? - hwbot.org

Kurzfassung:
Die Software berechnet nur "reel dargestellte" Frames von Benchmarks und  lässt "unnötige" weg. Dadurch fällt das Ergebnis beim Benchen deutlich  höher aus als normal. Wir sprechen hier von 50-100% mehr je nach  Benchmark. Nun ist die Frage im Bot ob dies zugelassen wird oder nicht.

Selbst eine 8400GS mit LN2 ans Limit getrieben wird von einer 8400GS  ohne jeglichen vMods überholt werden. Meiner Meinung nach geht das gar  nicht. Denn jedes Platz 1 Ergebnis und die komplette Arbeit der letzten  Jahre wäre hinfällig.

Bitte stimmt in diesem Thread ab: Lucid Virtu MVP: Revolution in benching? - hwbot.org

Ohne eure Meinung beeinflussen zu wollen aber für unser Team wäre diese  Software ein starker Rückschlag da wir sehr viele Ergebnisse einbüßen  würden. Also tut mir (oder eher uns ) den Gefallen und stimmt dagegen 

*Update:*
Vorerst sind keine Ergebnisse mit MVP erlaubt. Ob sich dies noch ändert steht noch nicht fest.
Details: http://hwbot.org/news/7071_about_hwbot_rankspoints_and_virtu_mvp/


----------



## TankCommander (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich habe gerade die Lucuid Virtu MVP Software mit dem 3dmark11 getestet.

Die GTX 580 lief auf Standard, CPU mit 4.4 GHz. Mit dieser Einstellung komme ich auf etwa 6900 P.

Mit MVP auf 9294 P.

 P9294 3DMarks

Ich finde das die Software *nicht* zugelassen werden sollte bei HWBOT. Es ist leider nicht nachvollziehbar ob MVP mitläuft oder nicht.


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Futuremark arbeitet gerade an einem Update um MVP zu erkennen. Das scheint momentan der einzige Weg zu sein.

Ich ich bin strikt dagegen.


----------



## Ü50 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Ich bin auch dagegen.


----------



## Icke&Er (21. März 2012)

*AW: Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt*

Wenn man endlich einen Weg findet mich endlich wieder im Forum freizuschalten, stimme ich auch dagegen


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Lucid Virtu MVP - eure Meinung ist gefragt*

*Update:*
Vorerst sind keine Ergebnisse mit MVP erlaubt. Ob sich dies noch ändert steht noch nicht fest.
Details: About HWBOT ranks/points and Virtu MVP (update! banned until further notice)


----------



## Professor Frink (27. März 2012)

Puh. Hab mich schon echt erschrocken. Ich bin der Meinung das fällt unter dieselbe Kategorie wie eine Ramdisk im PCMark. Einfach unerlaubte Software. Das hat nixmehr mit Optimierung zu tun. Dann wäre es auch Optimierung wenn ich die 3DMarks einfach in ner niedrigeren Auflösung laufen lassen würd.


----------

